# New To Forum. 1980 Toro 724 38050 Lubing



## N.Idaho (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello, I want to thank everyone that has contributed to this forum. 

I purchased a 1980 Toro 724 38050 that I am revitalizing. Thanks to the knowledge on this forum, the Tecumseh 7hp runs well. I have tuned it, rebuilt the carb, replaced the belts, inspected the drive wheel, and filled the auger drive with 80-90, lubed the chain and gears in the drive with 10w-40.

My question is: Is there any other bearings, bushings I should inspect and grease on this unit before the snow flies?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF
Be sure you clean the drive wheel shaft (the hexagon shaft the rubber drive disc slides on) and then coat it with a thin coat.of.light Lithium grease. .. A very thin coat. You do 't want anything dripping down on the aluminum.drive plate. Work the shifter from the fastest speed to full reverse.to.coat.all of the shaft. You have a nice machine. To adjust your scraper bar a d skid shoes place pai t stir sticks under the bar, *on a level surface* and adjust the skid shoes down to.the floor. If you have graver or other surface you will need.to lower the shoes.to raise your scraper bar much higher.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Micah68ok is right about lubing the hex shaft and using a light! light! coat. Then shift back and forth and remove the excess clumps of grease. I use synthetic grease because I have it handy with me in my grease gun instead of lithium but I think lithium might be better as he suggested.

I always remove the wheels and power wire brush the axles, then sand them, then coat with synthetic grease.


----------



## N.Idaho (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you for the help. I will lube the hex shaft today. I am really struggling with removing the rear muffler bolt. I have been PB blasting it. The front was really difficult to get to break loose. Why Toro put phillips head bolts on the one area that rusts the most it beyond me. Any suggestions for breaking that bolt loose? I really want to replace the blown-out muffler.

Thanks again for all of the shared knowledge.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

N.Idaho said:


> Any suggestions for breaking that bolt loose? I really want to replace the blown-out muffler.





Since the muffler is going to be replaced, maybe you could collapse the area around the bolt with a hammer and punch. Then you could try vise grips to grab the bolt head and twist it in and out while using a penetrant on it?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

N.Idaho said:


> Thank you for the help. I will lube the hex shaft today. I am really struggling with removing the rear muffler bolt. I have been PB blasting it. Any suggestions for breaking that bolt loose? I really want to replace the blown-out muffler.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the shared knowledge.


Google. "Hand held impact.driver.. Tnose tools are a godsend. They *really* do work!

This..
https://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-2905-8-Inch-Manual-7-Piece/dp/B000NPPATS/ref=asc_df_B000NPPATS/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312003160272&hvpos=1o3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4817455479964116529&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9006709&hvtargid=pla-420785539586&psc=1

Harbor Freight, Tractor.Supply have them as well.


----------



## N.Idaho (Nov 12, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> Google. "Hand held impact.driver.. Tnose tools are a godsend. They *really* do work!
> 
> This..
> https://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-2905-...ocphy=9006709&hvtargid=pla-420785539586&psc=1
> ...


Holy ****!! I forgot about impact drivers! It's been so long since I used one. I'm going now to pick one up.

Many thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As I'm going down the thread I was getting ready to post impact driver and a photo but Joe beat me to it :sad2:

You might also try running the engine to get the area hot and then shutting it off and as the engine cools repeatedly hit it with a little PB. The engine cooling will help suck the PB down along the threads.

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

N.Idaho said:


> Holy ****!! I forgot about impact drivers! It's been so long since I used one. I'm going now to pick one up.
> 
> Many thanks!


 "Make.check payable to...." . :wink2:
Happy I could help out.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I knew I had seen a video on muffler bolts that are rusted....


This might help...


----------

